# Rumor: Knicks in play for McGrady?



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> The Knicks may have passed on Allen Iverson, but that doesn't mean Donnie Walsh isn't still looking to swing a trade for a desperately needed talent upgrade for his team.
> 
> And with the Rockets and Tracy McGrady not seeing eye to eye, is it possible he gets shipped to the Knicks? Alan Hahn of Newsday floats that theory today.
> 
> ...


http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/features/rumors


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Doesn't McGrady have a player option for next year?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Not according to Hoopshype.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Wilson Chandler would struggle to get playing time in Houston, who's stacked with good to very good forwards at both spots. Quite simply, if the Knicks want to dump Curry's contract it'll cost them Gallinari.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

It's not worth it. I wouldn't trade Chandler, Duhon or Harrington because they'll be valuable when whoever gets there next year.

They need to just stand pat and be garbage this year.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

i think a decent deal considering what the rockets want is mobley, darko and duhon + 3 mil. for t-mac and joey dorsey.

they want to slash salaries...mobley's insurance and darko's potential buyout wil save dough...if not they could use darko for some min. at center...they clearly dont want mcgrady at this point.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

I'd do Larry Hughes, Darko Milicic, Cuttino Mobley and $3 million cash for Tracy McGrady and Brian Cook. Tracy McGrady would save our season and the Rockets clearly don't want him, so why not? Hughes gives them a swingman to replace McGrady, Mobley saves them $7 million and Milicic can play the 5 for them.


On a complete side note:
We should look into dealing for Tyson Chandler as well. The guy is underachieving but would be a solid addition to an uptempo team. We don't work the lob particularly well, which is Chandler's entire offensive game. We'd need a PG to make that aspect of his game worthwhile. I'm not sure whether this might be possible but expanding the deal to include DJ Augustin would work exceptionally well. The Bobcats don't use him and if its anything the past few seasons has taught us, is that their trades seldom make sense. Eddy Curry, Wilson Chandler, Brian Cook (from the McGrady deal) Nate Robinson and/or Toney Douglas with $3 million cash for Tyson Chandler and DJ Augustin might be feasible.

I also think Nick Young might be another player we should look at. A solid young 2 guard that plays both end's of the floor is exactly what we need (and apparently not what Washington needs). The Wizards reportedly had interest in Jared Jefferies so maybe a deal involving him for Mike James, Nick Young and DeShawn Stevenson (who would be bought out and allowed to return to the Wizards) works.


----------



## stojakovic (Nov 3, 2007)

it's amusing to even imagine (healthy) t-mac playin' @ 1 and 'bron playin' @ 3-4 in a VERY uptempo game. 

sweet lord! i just wish that this trade does happen.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

If the Knicks aren't dumping either Curry of Jeffries, this trade is moot.


----------

